# Philly @ Mahogany's - Saturday March 25th



## twenty4valve (Nov 17, 2005)

A bunch of us guys over at CW plan on meeting for a third time on Febuary 25th 
at Mahogany's on Walnut St above Holt's they open at 5pm and I'm here to extend this invite to the Gorilla's here....just post to this thread and let me know to add you to the list.... you have plenty of time to make arrangements....
Besides the past to time we had a great time plenty of good conversation and smokes passed around.





Joe
Twenty4valve


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Philly @ Mahogany's - Feb 25th*

Hi Joe!

I talked to Phil yesterday and I'll be there!!!

~Mark


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Philly @ Mahogany's - Feb 25th*

count me and germantown rob as DEFINITES!!!


----------



## Jaxstraww (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Philly @ Mahogany's - Feb 25th*

I think I can make it :al


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Philly @ Mahogany's - Feb 25th*

Hi,
I know I am new, but I was at Mahogany today, I love that place. If you don't mind I will swing up Feb 25th to meet you guys and burn some sticks. (Ps name is Chris and I live in Delaware)


----------



## thomcad (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Philly @ Mahogany's - Feb 25th*

count me in as well.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Philly @ Mahogany's - Feb 25th*

Ill be there.


----------



## Jaxstraww (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Philly @ Mahogany's - Feb 25th*



RedBaron said:


> Hi,
> I know I am new, but I was at Mahogany today, I love that place. If you don't mind I will swing up Feb 25th to meet you guys and burn some sticks. (Ps name is Chris and I live in Delaware)


New or not. Be a pleasure to meet you. Looks like a nice gathering happening once again.


----------



## twenty4valve (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Philly @ Mahogany's - Feb 25th date change to March 26th*

there has been a date change to sun march 26th because we have someone flying in from Chi-town... hope this can still be a go with you guys if not we could always do a mini herf also....


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Philly @ Mahogany's - Feb 25th*

I am flexible. You can pretty much count me i for going to Mahogany anytime. I will be there on Dec 17th with some friends, and am trying to work a deal out where I rent space to put a lil tent up in the back so I don't have to leave.


----------



## Jaxstraww (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Philly @ Mahogany's - Feb 25th*

Joe

Edit the title/subject line with the new date.


----------



## twenty4valve (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Philly @ Mahogany's - Feb 25th*



Jaxstraww said:


> Joe
> 
> Edit the title/subject line with the new date.


How, I tried but it dosn't seem to work the same as @ CW?
I see the edit button on my other posts just not the first one...


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Philly @ Mahogany's - Feb 25th*

has anyone contacted mahogany and let them know we are coming? could we make dinner arrangemtents at a local restaurant?

lets get the ball rolling on this so we can do it right!!


----------



## Jaxstraww (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Philly @ Mahogany's - Feb 25th*

PCaponi notifies them two months in advance. When you enter just say Caponi party. They have food there so getting dinner won't be an issue. What I did a few weeks ago was stay in the main room and when I got hungry went to the bar and had a sandwich while watching TV. Going to be a great time. Just take notice of the date change in Joe's post.

PDS--If you could edit the header to read March date instead?


----------



## twenty4valve (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Philly @ Mahogany's -sunday march 26th*

Just as Jaxstraww stated when " Caponi party" we basically get the front room byn the window... and the food there is basically appetizer type foods so if anyone want's to get together beforehand I may be able to get out of the house a little early....


----------



## twenty4valve (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Philly @ Mahogany's -MARCH 25th*

Ughhhh bar closed on sun march 26th so made it for the 25th of march sorry for all the changes but at least it isn't only a few days away.....


----------



## twenty4valve (Nov 17, 2005)

bump


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Just a couple more days!


----------



## Jaxstraww (May 9, 2004)

n2advnture said:


> Just a couple more days!


http://www.herfnetwork.com/pictures/Philly_Herf.pdf


----------

